# Planning ahead for hay shortage in spring...



## Gagroundhog (Dec 9, 2012)

I  was reading under "alfalfa pellets?" and had similar question except my problem this past year about March 1st, the hay was gone. The only hay availlable was 1 feed store who insisted it was fescue mix, it was wheat straw. It looked and smelled fresh and the goats loved it but I'd rather not go thru that again and I don't have a big storage area to insure that I have enough. I ve been trying to find an alternative to have on hand for just that situation. I have heard 2 things about giving alfalfa to pregnant does. 1 is alfalfa will make kids bigger and make delivery more difficult and 2 its OK to use alfalfa during pregnancy. Which is right? Is alfalfa Ok for bucks and wethers? Also is timothy hay pellets a good alternative for the hay shortage. I have 2 Mini Nubian does, 1 MN buck and a mixed doe, miixed wether. They normally get bermuda hay, Tucker goat and mixed minerals. They also get tree branches (not cherry) from safe trees, brambles and safe forage stuff and comfrey. Comfrey when we have it. What can I improve upon and plan for?


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 9, 2012)

I would say to find a way to store a year's worth of hay. Around me if you don't buy hay for the year when it is available, you won't find any until first cut of next year.

Alfalfa is fine to feed to pregnant females. I always feed an alfalfa/grass mix hay.

Pellets are not a replacement for hay. You need the long stuff for roughage for their rumens.


----------



## pdpo222 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a standing order with my hay man.  I don't use alot of hay so we made a small storage shed for it.  I am only paying 3.25 per bale for second cutting.  Luckily this year the hay man was able to get enough  since rain was very sparse.  He will store mine til I can get it if I run out of room, which is always nice too. I usually pick up 25 bales at a time.  It's nice to get to really know your hay man.   I have alfalfa pellets out all the time for my goats.  Does love it, buck says " yeah whatever". He eats them but not like the does.  I still give hay.  Some days the does don't need any hay  at night if they have been eating the pellets heavy, but it's up to them.  It does help cut down on the hay though.  I figure they know what they want so I just let them choose.  Minerals, alfalfa pellets, water, and hay are always out for my goats.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you. Forgot to say I do use alfalfa hay after freshening but not for pregnant does b/c of what I heard about bigger babies and not for bucks or wethers b/c of u. calculi. Alfalfa Ok for bucks and wethers? Mine will eat anything if given the chance. Its my girls who can be picky.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 9, 2012)

We have ours out browsing whenever the weather allows.  Even in the dead of winter they can still get some.  It really helps stretch the hay.  One winter we were very short and I went out the weedwacker in February to cut down some dead grass and weeds and bring it to them.  

I feed the same feed mix to my bucks as the does and it has alfalfa in it.  Of course, I do not feed much- we have kikos.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks Jodief100, we do that alot too, now I have a new question. we HAD a large area we collected forage from, however it got srayed by the power co. It was dead all summer long. Do you think it will ever be a usable forage area again. They sprayed herbicide almost all the way to the goat fence and they did not ask or tell us they did it. We were very lucky nobody got sick! I was so mad. We live on the end of the line, those lines come only to our house, not thru the property. It is a big area I had planned to fence in the meantime our goats enjoyed a walk to pick their own stuff with us. It is fun to take them out, they all walk well on leash. Its kind of steep pretty bumpy area not easily fenced. we were thinking electric fencing until they killed it with herbicide! Thanks again everybody.


----------



## terri9630 (Dec 15, 2012)

amy bart said:
			
		

> Thanks Jodief100, we do that alot too, now I have a new question. we HAD a large area we collected forage from, however it got srayed by the power co. It was dead all summer long. Do you think it will ever be a usable forage area again. They sprayed herbicide almost all the way to the goat fence and they did not ask or tell us they did it. We were very lucky nobody got sick! I was so mad. We live on the end of the line, those lines come only to our house, not thru the property. It is a big area I had planned to fence in the meantime our goats enjoyed a walk to pick their own stuff with us. It is fun to take them out, they all walk well on leash. Its kind of steep pretty bumpy area not easily fenced. we were thinking electric fencing until they killed it with herbicide! Thanks again everybody.


Is it your property?  If so I'd call the elect company holler about them killing your forage and see if they will cover some hay.  One of the ranchers nearby was able to get them to supply him with some after a similar incident.  It didn't replace what was killed, but it helped.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 16, 2012)

have you looked into a product called chaffhaye?  I have heard a lot of people talking about it this year, because of the hay shortage.


----------

